# Hinges for 1/8" stock?



## Scootles (Feb 27, 2013)

How would you guys go about using hinges on stock this thin…? I'm open to all sorts of suggestions.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can do it. You'll have to rivet them or used clinched
nails or maybe glue to attach. You can get hinges that
push into a slot on the edge of a thin board. I've encountered
them on little boxes.

Miniature builders find ways to mount tiny hinges.

Making a fabric and cardboard hinge, a bookbinding
sort of thing, may work.


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

Run a mortise then glue or make a rivet from a small nail!


----------



## Scootles (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm confused what you mean lcurrent.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

The cloth hinge is a excellent idea, and may be the easiest. I've seen it used in model making alot. Usually a fiberglass net fabric is used for this in model making. Pop rivets if your attaching thin metal hinges.

Any walmart or hardware store has this fiberglass mesh tape for drywall work that you can buy for a couple bucks. It would work for that purpose.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I was thinking of book binding tape. It's made of linen. Gaffer
tape is another option.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Your local hobby shop will have miniature hinges for use in making model airplanes. Fabric or plastic. I have used these myself for boxes but my boxes had 1/4" thick sides.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Or cigar box hinges, just google them. This thread has happened a couple of times. This is my fav. Site search small box hinge for a lot of info.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/55590


----------

